# تفاصيل كاملة عن تصميم مشروع اسود الكاربون



## عثمان الراوي (6 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تصاميم كاملة بالابعاد لكل جهاز من اجهزة معمل انتاج اسود الكاربون مع مخطط سير العمليات وصور حقيقية مختلفة لاجهزة المعمل قمت بتحميلها شخصيا على الرابدشير​​http://rapidshare.com/files/160295634/ie50508a015.pdf​


----------



## مهندس وعد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ... كان لدينا معمل اسود الكاربون شغال 100% اما الان فهو خرابة!! 
جاري التحميل


----------



## تاهو (8 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك الف الف عافية


----------



## حسام ح (9 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس باسل قاسم (13 نوفمبر 2008)

اللله يعطيك الف عافسة
وعقولة اخونا
جاري التحميل


----------



## احمد سالم عبد القا (13 مايو 2009)

اخي عثمان الراوي ارجو ان ترسل لي التفاصيل الكاملة عن مشروع اسود الكاربون واكون منك ممنون جدا وبارك الله بك لهذه الخدمة لان الرابط لا يعمل اخوك احمد العبيدي


----------



## ابود محمد (14 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخي عثمان لكن هذا الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## أبو آلاء (14 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم،الرابط لا يعمل يا اخى،رجاءا رفعه مرة اخرى او على رابط اخر


----------



## ارهينيوس (14 مايو 2009)

مشكور واللة بس اللينك مش شغال برجاء رفعة مرة اخرى


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (14 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم مشكور اخي العزيز على هذا الجهد ولكن الرابط لا يعمل ممكن تبسه لنا


----------

